# Pokémon Global Link silently launched



## RupeeClock (Apr 12, 2011)

The Global Link service is now online.
Instead of visiting http://www.pokemon-gl.com/pre/en.html you should visit http://en.pokemon-gl.com/

From there you can register your pokemon.com account, obtain a Gamesync ID from your English, French, Italian, German or Spanish Pokemon Black or White version games.

I personally already played a bit of dream world, I befriended a lickitung, got a passho berry, and also downloaded a new pokémon musical and a skin for my pokédex.

The service hasn't officially launched yet, so some features may not be working properly, there may also be overload.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 12, 2011)

isn't this the third thread already?

@below yeah, just read the others again and those were about it launching tomorrow.
sorry


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 12, 2011)

The service has actually been launched, not announced to launch.
It was supposed to launch tomorrow but it can be accessed right now.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 12, 2011)

i believe im at the 6th gym - am i far away from this dream thing ?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 12, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> i believe im at the 6th gym - am i far away from this dream thing ?


You can get into the dream world as soon as you beat the 1st gym and obtain the C-Gear, I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> i believe im at the 6th gym - am i far away from this dream thing ?


You can access it right after the first gym


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 12, 2011)

What is Global Link again?


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 12, 2011)

Trying to put my Deerly into dream World just now. Seems to be taking ages though, might be overloaded. Been sitting for 2 or 3 minutes now.
Nvm success must just be slow...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Trying to put my Deerly into dream World just now. Seems to be taking ages though, might be overloaded. Been sitting for 2 or 3 minutes now.


Not bothered to try it out now, but either overloaded or they are setting up things right now.

The next few days things will be shakey though.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 12, 2011)

What is the Global Link? Is it the GTS where you trade Pokemon or something else, and how do you access it? Sorry, I'm a noob


----------



## HaniKazmi (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope the wait was worth it, global link doesnt seem that special, just a bunch of mini games.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 12, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I hope the wait was worth it, global link doesnt seem that special, just a bunch of mini games.


There are benefits to it, in-game you can get rare pokémon with exclusive "dream world" abilities, and also special items otherwise not obtainable.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I hope the wait was worth it, global link doesnt seem that special, just a bunch of mini games.


http://www.serebii.net/blackwhite/globallink.shtml -> list of global link features.

The only ones that most people will be interested in are berry growing, dream world pokemons(pokemons with special ability which they normally dont have. example, Politoed with Drizzle).


----------



## Nick Nack (Apr 12, 2011)

when i try to register game sync id it says that the id has been already used


----------



## indask8 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nick Nack said:
			
		

> when i try to register game sync id it says that the id has been already used



Retail Game?

I have registered my game some minutes ago perfectly.

It's probably your nickname.


----------



## Nick Nack (Apr 12, 2011)

no.i play from supercard dstwo.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nick Nack said:
			
		

> no.i play from supercard dstwo.


Thats weird, it shoudnt happen.
Did you double click or something?
Which game are you using?


----------



## Nick Nack (Apr 12, 2011)

pokemon white european version.i dont doubleclick.i will try one more time.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Interesting... my Japanese account for my Japanese Black works on here too.

And my White USA has been set up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Playing from SCDSTWO, no issues.

Got a Beldum on my first run through the forest. AWESOME.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, if it doesnt work, you may want to try again tomorrow.
Things arent stable yet.


----------



## Nick Nack (Apr 12, 2011)

no luck


----------



## Nick Nack (Apr 12, 2011)

can i ask something else.when i try to use infared connection it doesnt work.and something else.when i go to entralink and try to find someone when i am at the bridge nowone sows up.my friend is next to me but nothing happens.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2011)

I am not shocked that it was launched today, isn't the 13th in Japan right now?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nick Nack said:
			
		

> can i ask something else.when i try to use infared connection it doesnt work.and something else.when i go to entralink and try to find someone when i am at the bridge nowone sows up.my friend is next to me but nothing happens.


I am quite certain you need the real cartridge for Infrared functionalities.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Nick Nack said:
			
		

> can i ask something else.when i try to use infared connection it doesnt work.and something else.when i go to entralink and try to find someone when i am at the bridge nowone sows up.my friend is next to me but nothing happens.




If you're playing form a flashcart, it has no IR.

the InfraRed sensor is something used INSIDE of the actual retail cartridge.

Just use normal wireless or Wifi instead.

EDIT: Ninja'd by Tanveer.


----------



## Eckin (Apr 12, 2011)

god it takes FOREVER to sync for the first time period. I think I'm reading a whole book for my pokemon before he sleeps


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol damn, the Dream World is taking forever to process my registration data or whatever.


----------



## Nick Nack (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 12, 2011)

I was just going to post this!

YAY!


----------



## Coto (Apr 12, 2011)

*I WAS WAITING FOR THIS*

THANKS!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

I  have the feeling the server will go down before its official starting time


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 12, 2011)

I just put my victini to sleep and-- whoa... that sounded cruel.

Waiting xD


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 12, 2011)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> I just put my victini to sleep and-- whoa... that sounded cruel.
> 
> Waiting xD


Now you see why you "tuck in" your pokémon.


----------



## AndreasSE (Apr 12, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> What is Global Link again?
> QUOTE(Leo Cantus @ Apr 12 2011, 08:35 PM) What is the Global Link? Is it the GTS where you trade Pokemon or something else, and how do you access it? Sorry, I'm a noob



Pokémon Global Link can be accessed at http://www.pokemon-gl.com/ an synced to the game by launching the C-Gear and selecting Online. 
I believe Pokémon seen in the dream word should appear in the Entralink which is accessed by selecting Wireless on the C-Gear.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually found a lone LAN cable in my school which surprisingly worked...
taking my old router with me 2morro to hook it up }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alos, I still can't get in dream world(victini is sleeping tho!)

it sez processing registration data.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 12, 2011)

Gahhhh is anyone having troubles with this Eevolution thing? 
I've beaten the game twice already and it doesn't save my info. The first time I got a Jolteon for the Global Link and then I went back today and my score was gone... I played again and got an Umbreon, went back, and what do you know!? The score is gone again.... -__-

I guess I won't be getting one of them from Dream World or whatever....


----------



## Pablo3DS (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm havingo problem with GBU , the game isn't receiving the data and whem i press the B button to exit the game freeze... i will try update my Wood R4


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone having problems, JUST CHILL!
It will be up and running perfectly soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 12, 2011)

I like how they only just updated the global link site which should contain the release date with april 13th xD


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 12, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Gahhhh is anyone having troubles with this Eevolution thing?
> I've beaten the game twice already and it doesn't save my info. The first time I got a Jolteon for the Global Link and then I went back today and my score was gone... I played again and got an Umbreon, went back, and what do you know!? The score is gone again.... -__-
> 
> I guess I won't be getting one of them from Dream World or whatever....



ahhh, try relogging into your trainer club account before you play.
also, when you win, you should get 2 trainer tokens. this will be your 'It saved!' screen for now.

but yeah, until they fix up their servers, no one is going into the DW...


----------



## Windaga (Apr 12, 2011)

I just withdrew my pokemon from the DreamWorld. Everything's worked fine for me. The uploading time was about 3 minutes for me, and the withdrawing took less than a minute. Got myself a Lotad with "Own Tempo." Pretty awesome.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Apr 12, 2011)

Everything worked fine for me, got a Lickitung with cloud nine ability.

Btw, anyone know how to water the berries? No matter what I did, I couldn't figure out how to water them.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 12, 2011)

Strange... I logged in, did a bunch of stuff, got a Nidoran♂ and even got a Pass Orb. I couldn't find my Jolteon though. Not in promotions, the Island thing, or anything...

And how can you get rarer Pokemon? All I've been getting is Bidoofs and Sentrets, besides my Nidoran.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> Everything worked fine for me, got a Lickitung with cloud nine ability.
> 
> Btw, anyone know how to water the berries? No matter what I did, I couldn't figure out how to water them.



They are already watered, you need to wait until tomorrow when the are dry. If you click/hover over (can't remember which) it'll tell you the soil is very moist.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Apr 12, 2011)

Hm, I didn't meet my Jolteon either.

Where was it supposed to be met anyways? The Dream World?


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 12, 2011)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> Hm, I didn't meet my Jolteon either.
> 
> Where was it supposed to be met anyways? The Dream World?


I got a message from some tech assistant that it would show up in the "Promotions" button. That's located on the main "pokemon-gl" website.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

What the hell are you talking about? Are they giving away a free Jolteon? I don't see one anywhere. do I need a code?

Also:

Is anybody else having issues? I tried to edit my Pokedex skin on the Global Link, and it won't show up in game. frown.gif

Anything special I have to do to activate them in game? I synced the game several times... Still no change.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Apr 12, 2011)

We were talking about the Eevee evolutions from that game on the Pokemon GL website, where you would get one of eevee's evolutions after playing.

My Jolteon hasn't showed up in the promotions list or the dream world. Here's what the official site has to say about it:

http://support.pokemon.com/ics/support/def...sp?deptID=15227

(click on the eevee evolution promotion update)


----------



## basher11 (Apr 12, 2011)

lol entering dream world is taking forever.
i waited half an hour.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmm... I sent a request asking them about this, but I haven't gotten a response yet. Strange.

EDIT:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Stay tuned for more information on when you’ll be able to befriend your Eevee evolution in the Pokémon Dream World. This promotion will be coming soon!



Huh. The promotion hasn't STARTED yet. LOL!


----------



## blahkamehameha (Apr 12, 2011)

For those having trouble entering the dream world, I got it to work by closing the page with Fennel on it. (The one that says this could take five minutes or longer)

Then after closing it, I tried it again, and instantly got through.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 13, 2011)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> For those having trouble entering the dream world, I got it to work by closing the page with Fennel on it. (The one that says this could take five minutes or longer)
> 
> Then after closing it, I tried it again, and instantly got through.


Not me. For all the time I had, I made this in PS:


Spoiler


----------



## Coto (Apr 13, 2011)

Well my victini "has been tucked in" how much should I wait? It´s sleeping now.

And I can enter the entralink now! *-*


----------



## Raika (Apr 13, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> blahkamehameha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, same here. After waiting for hours I still kept getting that screen. Five minutes my ass.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 13, 2011)

Strange, apparently the server isn't supposed to have too many people right now... It WAS scheduled for an April 13th release.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 13, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. I was hoping for 5 minutes, as I read that some people can already use it. I can't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I'm tired of that smiling bitch.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 13, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just woke up... still no dream world for me though!


----------



## Eckin (Apr 13, 2011)

@coto
after you put your pokemon to sleep you can instantly access the dream world site

that's how you find pokemon and items from the DW (it's very boring in my opinion)

after playing in the DW site you can click a button that will "wake up" your pokemon so you can grab him back at game sync

I think thats it


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> @coto
> after you put your pokemon to sleep you can instantly access the dream world site
> 
> that's how you find pokemon and items from the DW (it's very boring in my opinion)
> ...


The mini games and such on the website is boring indeed. But I am sure people dont use it for FUN, they just want the items.

Tested out, and everything works good for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## mad567 (Apr 13, 2011)

I tried it..
My first caught a stantler..
I found it kinda boring,,,


----------



## Eckin (Apr 13, 2011)

@tanveer
yeah, I used to play these kind of games when neopets was all the rage, aeons ago

I guess most of us grew out of it


----------



## loco365 (Apr 13, 2011)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> I just woke up... still no dream world for me though!


Same here. It's been 15 hours. And that troll will not go away.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Working fine, although very slow process.
Posted a pic on the other thread me accessing dream world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Now I am trying to befriend something worthy to be caught 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 13, 2011)

so, my girlfriend can access DW with her stoutland, and i can't access it with my chandelure.
it's been "processing registration data" for 12 hours.
she's using a ROM and i'm using a legit cart. this blows.


----------



## boktor666 (Apr 13, 2011)

hey this is cool. i was thinking it was never gonna be released, but it did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, off to make a account then.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Things are working pretty smooth for me.
Coudnt find anything that great to befriend and transfer to catch, but planted some berries.

Hopefully tomorrow I can something I want


----------



## Jax (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't get the Game Sync Data to work. It always ends up in a communication error...


----------



## dicamarques (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey i have a serious problem: using acekard 2i in akaio 1.8.6
I started playing pkmn black in the japanese version, and i got the game sync id, now that the eng version came out i just renamed my .sav file to the eng rom.
And now i was going to log in in the english version of PGU and i read this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You can register Game Sync IDs of the English, French, Italian, German, or Spanish versions of Pokémon Black Version and Pokémon White Version at the English, French, Italian, German, or Spanish versions of the Pokémon Global Link. *Please note that Game Sync IDs of Japanese or Korean versions can't be registered at the English*, French, Italian, German, or Spanish versions of the Pokémon Global Link.


BUMP

Is there a way to reset the game sync id so i can get a new one, for example using a AR code?

Thanks

Edit: i dont want to remake my game all over again!
EDit 2: or maybe editing the save file here it is my save!!! http://www.mediafire.com/?74x12an19rxq0jx


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

dicamarques said:
			
		

> Hey i have a serious problem: using acekard 2i in akaio 1.8.6
> I started playing pkmn black in the japanese version, and i got the game sync id, now that the eng version came out i just renamed my .sav file to the eng rom.
> And now i was going to log in in the english version of PGU and i read this:
> 
> ...


I dont think so. You have to start the game again with EU/US version.


----------



## dicamarques (Apr 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> dicamarques said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even some how editing the save?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

dicamarques said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The GAMESYNC ID is something related to Nintendos Online server, you can edit it in your save -.-


----------



## dicamarques (Apr 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> dicamarques said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean editing, deleting the id so i get a new one


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

If you have a previous save game that you can use then yeah possible.
Other than that, I dont think the Gamesync ID changes.

What you could try is, use the game on another DS. This changes Friend Code of games when connected to WFC. Worth a try, but probably wont work.


----------



## dicamarques (Apr 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> If you have a previous save game that you can use then yeah possible.
> Other than that, I dont think the Gamesync ID changes.
> 
> What you could try is, use the game on another DS. This changes Friend Code of games when connected to WFC. Worth a try, but probably wont work.



Do you have a ds and a flashcart?
If so could you try doing that? http://www.mediafire.com/?74x12an19rxq0jx


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 13, 2011)

Still got the lady xD
Been almost 20 hours.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Apr 13, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Still got the lady xD
> Been almost 20 hours.



Are you just waiting for it to load? All I did was, as soon as it didn't let me in, click on the close button and try again. Then I got in automatically.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 13, 2011)

In one hour, it'll be officially 24 hours of getting miss trollface.

LAZY ASS NINTENDO! GET OFF YOUR LAZY ASS AND FIX THIS ALREADY!!!!


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Apr 13, 2011)

If you want to get one of the Eeveelutions, go to this link and play the game. PGL Eevvelutions Game. Also make sure you are signed into your Pokemon Global Link account when u play it. This will give people who are waiting to connect something productive to do in the meantime.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 13, 2011)

Frankenstein Tank said:
			
		

> If you want to get one of the Eeveelutions, go to this link and play the game. PGL Eevvelutions Game. Also make sure you are signed into your Pokemon Global Link account when u play it. This will give people who are waiting to connect something productive to do in the meantime.
> 
> I've already done that. THREE TIMES!(other 2 times it didn't save my score lol)
> 
> ...


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, you just gotta be patient.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 13, 2011)

trollololololol

also THIS: http://support.pokemon.com/ics/support/def...sp?deptID=15227

it seems they're working on fixing it.

atleast they should have given fennel some boobs to look at in the meantime...


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm sure with the right google search you can find what you want.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Apr 13, 2011)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> Frankenstein Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I can tell you is exactly what I did to get logged in. I followed all their instruction of getting my Game Sync ID and all that, of course, and sent a sleeping pokemon there. The only thing I can think of is that I'm using Firefox web browser, in private browsing mode. I've heard others say, I think *Schlupi * was the first,  that the site works if you delete your cookies and cache that are stored to that Pokemon Global Link website. Since I'm using private browsing my cookies/cahe were never stored. I was able to link up to dream world in a couple of minutes. No guarantees though.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, what browser are you using, dude? Try Firefox if you're not.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 13, 2011)

I tried multiple browsers already, deleted all the cookies in all of them, tried the private browsing thing...

I'm guessing you just got lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well, the world isn't only about pokemon. I going to do something else.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> the world isn't only about pokemon
> 
> the world isn't only about pokemon
> 
> ...



WHAT? Bullshit.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Apr 13, 2011)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> I tried multiple browsers already, deleted all the cookies in all of them, tried the private browsing thing...
> 
> I'm guessing you just got lucky
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that. I guess it is just a hit or miss situation right now.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 13, 2011)

It's too bad though. ever since I got my dad change to WEP with hidden SSID and blahblahblah, I've been waiting for this feature to come out.

oh well, there's always newgrounds to entertain little pokemon addicted me


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 14, 2011)

Frankenstein Tank said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, have tried easily 20 times, should I just keep f5'ing it?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 14, 2011)

They replied to me:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello Kaj!
> 
> We see that you are still experiencing an issue accessing the Dream World.
> 
> ...



...It's a hit or miss situation it seems...


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 14, 2011)

WAT


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 14, 2011)

haha, I alreadyplayed 2day... forgot to post about it


----------



## Raika (Apr 14, 2011)

It worked on my first try today. Fennel's looking A LOT less annoying now. :3
HOORAY I HAS SHINX


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Apr 14, 2011)

this so messed up i cant log in, when i go to try to make a game sync id in game, after about 5 minutes i get an error like WTF!, im using Acekard 2i, akaio 1.8.6, any one know how to fix it or something? -_-!


----------



## signz (Apr 14, 2011)

Finally I could get into the Dream World! \o/

Time to find some pokemon.


----------

